# Ok, my late ass "41 hour" compliance



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Update time! Spending the night in Oberammergau with some decent wifi and want to catch up over the last two days..

Ehrwald and Zugspitze


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Ettal and Linderhof


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

How'd you like the Ettaler beer? Is that the Kloster Dunkel? I'm salivating.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Great pictures. Love the one with the bier and pretzels. No comments about the Dolomites.
cheers
vern


----------



## AlphaForceX (Jul 5, 2003)

msport looks really good! awesome pix too!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrat's, perfect color and great photos. We're at the Welt, a week from now. Going to the dealer to tomorow to sign the final delivery paperwork!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Congrats! She's a beauty. I know you waited over a year to get it. Better late than never. Looking forward to following your trip.


It was worth the wait. This is awesome.



Hasek9339 said:


> I have said many times.... The only way I would get an F30 was if it was a M Sport in Estoril Blue II!!!
> 
> Great color!!! I would like to see it in person some day and compare it to my Bimmer which is Montego blue!!!


It's really hard to describe. It's much lighter than my Topaz Z3 in the shade and lighter still in the sunlight. It's not as gaudy as I originally thought, but it still turns heads, even over here.



Gluhwein said:


> Awesome looking car. For some reason it looks much "sportier" than the same models here in NE Pennsylvania and North Jersey. We all envy you being over there in this kind of weather.
> 
> One question, how do you drive that thing with those snowshoes on?


Florida changed me. I only wear shoes when working out or on the hospital floor.



DrivenByF30 said:


> BRAVO Justin !! You made it !
> 
> But now it's kinda weird not to see your old picture of you and your Z3!!! Almost unrecognizable... But you must be a happier man now!


I'm going to merge the two when I get back, It's weird for me not to see it too.



Gluhwein said:


> How'd you like the Ettaler beer? Is that the Kloster Dunkel? I'm salivating.


It is the one and only.



vern said:


> Great pictures. Love the one with the bier and pretzels. No comments about the Dolomites.
> cheers
> vern


Vern, I did some of the passes, and they were incredible. I did Sella, Falzarego, Pordoi, Campolongo. Almost got killed by a tour bus a few times, slept really well.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Wieskirche


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Congrats! M-Sport is the only way to go!!!


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

JustinTJ said:


> Wieskirche


Is that Andechs?


----------



## btboy97 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats. Justin. You did it! You are the Man! 
Great car and pictures.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Castle Day pictures are too large atm.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Rothenburg today:


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Good food:


----------



## rdle_F30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for uploading all the photos. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Wurzburg


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

JustinTJ said:


> Wurzburg


Great photos from up there. Never been there... I have to go back for a third time. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, this was my celebration after driving the Nordschleife. 3 Liters of pure goodness, they called it the "Superman Beer".

I was heavily sedated that evening.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

After driving the Nordschleife and drinking beer, Sunday was kind of low key.

We drove to Frankfurt via the Mosel river and dropped the car off. 

The car carrier truck pulled up as I was signing papers. :thumbup:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I think half of the pictures of me taken on our ED involved beer consumption 
Cheers!
:drink:


----------

